# Craftsman II 5/23 Trac Drive Axle Shafts



## timbohahn (Dec 14, 2021)

I recently purchased a 5/23 trac machine for $25... I was able to get the wheels off the axles, but the axles are completely shot. They seized and the axles wore into the mounting brackets. The rest of the unit is in really good condition. Does anyone know where I can get a set of 4 replacement axle shafts?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Cant you just sand the rust off to bring them back down to size?


----------

